# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  الابداع وتطوير الذات  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## newone

أخوانى الاعزاء أقدم لكم مجموعة كتب جميلة جداً فى مجال العلوم الانسانية وتطوير الذات والبرمجة العصبية اللغوية والعلوم الادارية ارجو ان نستفيد منها جميعاً واتمنى من ادارة المنتدى تثبيت هذا الموضوع لما له من فائدة

----------


## newone

*ابدأ وعينك على النهاية* *فقرة من الكتاب* *لعلك تتصور أنني سوف أقوم بوضع رسالتك في الحياة.. ولا تُصاب بالإحباط عندما أخبرك أنني لن أفعل ذلك؛ عذرًا فرسالتك هي شخصيتك، لا يعرفها إلا أنت، رسالتك هي التي تحمل قيمك ومبادئك وانطباعاتك. إن أفضل أسلوب لتبدأ صياغة رسالتك أن تركز على الآتي:ماذا تريد أن تكون؟ أي ذاتك.ماذا تريد أن تفعل؟ أي إسهاماتك وإنجازاتك.ما هي القاعدة التي تكوِّن ذاتك وتوجِّه أفعالك؟ أي القيم والمبادئ الأساسية التي تتبناها.*

----------


## newone

إدارة التغيير الشخصي   السلسلة: سلسلة التطوير الإداري
الكتاب : إدارة التغيير الشخصي
المؤلف: سيتتيا اسكوت
عدد الصفحات : 116 صفحة
الناشر :دار المعرفة للتنمية البشرية   *فكرة الكتاب/
تتسارع عملية التغيير في حياتنا المعاصرة كمثل الأمواج الهائجة، فالبعض تصدى لهذه الأمواج فكان ضحية لها، والبعض استطاع أن يركب الموجة ويستفيد من قوة الموج فأصبح مستفيدًا من التغيير، وهذا الكتاب يعطيك الوسائل اللازمة لتكون مستفيداً من التغيير لا ضحية له.

----------


## newone

*الإبداع* *طريقك نحو قيادة المستقبل*المراجع:·      سلسلة الإبداع والتفكير الابتكاري د. علي الحمادي.·      الخروج من الصندوق فرانك برنس ترجمة: نسيم الصمادي.إعداد: عبد الله المهيري*قبل أن نبدأ*أنوه إلى أن مادة هذا الملف تم تجميعها وترتيبها من المراجع المكتوبة أعلاه، واجتهدت أن أختصر بقدر الإمكان في هذه المادة وكتابة الخلاصة المفيدة ورتبت الملف بحيث يعرف الفرد كيف الإبداع ومعوقاته والطرق التي تجعلك أكثر إبداعاً، وأساليب توليد الأفكار وأخيراً بعض التطبيقات.*ما هو الإبداع؟ وماذا نقصد بالإبداع؟*في الحقيقة هناك تعاريف كثيرة للإبداع، لذلك سنذكر بعض التعاريف، من أيسر هذه التعاريف التعريف التالي "العملية التي تؤدي إلى ابتكار أفكار جديدة، تكون مفيدة ومقبولة اجتماعياً عند التنفيذ" وهناك تعريف شامل للدكتور على الحمادي، أورده ضمن كتابه الأول من سلسلة الإبداع وهو التعريف التالي "هو مزيج من الخيال العلمي المرن، لتطوير فكرة قديمة، أو لإيجاد فكرة جديدة، مهما كانت الفكرة صغيرة، ينتج عنها إنتاج متميز غير مألوف، يمكن تطبيقه واستعماله" وأعتقد بأن هذا هو التعريف الشامل.إذاً الإبداع هو إنتاج أفكار جديدة خارجة عن المألوف، على شرط أن تكون أفكار مفيدة، وقد يكون الإبداع في مجال يجلب الدمار والضرر وهذا لا يسمى إبداع بل تخريب، فلو قلنا أن موظف ابتكر طريقة جديدة لتخفيض التكاليف أو لتعزيز الإنتاج أو لمنتج جديد، فتعتبر هذه الفكرة من الإبداع.ويمكنك الرجوع إلى كتاب "شرارة الإبداع" د. علي الحمادي حيث ستجد تعريف شامل للإبداع والمفاهيم المتصلة به. وهذا الملف هو تعريف مختصر جداً للإبداع ولا أود الإطالة.*من هو المبدع؟*يظن بعض الناس أن الإنسان المبدع ولد هكذا مبدعاً، وهو مفهوم غير صحيح، وللاختصار أقول كل شخص يستطيع أن يبدع ويبتكر إلا من يأبى! كان أحد رجال الأعمال يقف في طابور طويل في إحدى المطارات، لاحظ الرجل أن أغلفة تذاكر السفر بيضاء خالية، ففكر في طباعة إعلانات على هذه المغلفات وتوزيع هذه الأغلفة مجاناً على شركات الطيران، وافقت شركات الطيران على هذا العرض، وتعاون رجل الأعمال مع مدير إحدى المطابع وتم هذا المشروع، والنتيجة أرباح بملايين الدولارات! الفكرة إبداعية وصغيرة، لكنها جديدة ولم يفكر فيها أحد من قبل، وصار لهذا الرجل زبائن من الشركات الكبرى في الولايات المتحدة

----------


## newone

الأعـمـال  بسرعة الخاطرة   ترجمة ومراجعة: د. فتحي حمد بن شتوان         فهرس المحتويات    *الموضوع    * *الصفحة*  *مقـدمة*  *الباب الأول*  *تدفق المعلومات هو قوام حياتك*   *1**. الإدارة بقوة الحقائق*  *2. هل يستطيع نظامك العصبي الرقمي أن يفعل هذا؟*  *3. أوجد مكتباً بلا أوراق* *الباب الثاني*  *التجارة: الإنترنت تغير كل شئ*   *4. إركب صاروخ التحول* *5. على الوسيط أن يضيف قيمة* *6. كن لصيقاً بعملائك* *7. انتهج أسلوب حياة الإنترنت* *8. غيِّر حدود أعمالك* *9. كن الأول إلى السوق*  *الباب الثالث*  *تطويع  المعرفة لتحسين التفكير الإستراتيجي*   *10. على الأخبار السيئة أن تسرع إليك* *11. أقلب الخبر السيىء إلى طيب* *12. أعرف أرقامك* *13. حوِّل موظفيك إلى التفكير بمنطق العمل*  *14. ارفع مستوى ذكاء شركتك* *15. المكاسب الكبيرة تتطلب مجازفات كبيرة*  *الباب الرابع* *اجعل للفراسة نصيباًً في أعمالك*  *16. طِّور عملياتٍ تعزز صلاحيات  العاملين* *17. تقنية المعلومات تتيح إمكانية إعادة الهندسة* *18. معاملة تقنية المعلومات كمورد استراتيجي* *الباب الخامس*  *مشاريع خاصة*  *19. نظم الرعاية الصحية ليست جزراً منعزلة* *20. خذ الحكومة إلى الناس* *21. عندما تكون ردة الفعل مسألة حياة أو موت* *22. أوجد مجتمعات مترابطة للتعلُّم*   *الباب السادس*  *توقع غير المتوقع*  *23. استعد للمستقبل الرقمي* *ملحق: بناء عمليات رقمية على مقاييس*  *مسرد مصطلحات*

----------


## newone

هكذا يصنعون أنفسهم *" مدخل "*    *صناعة النفس ..!!*  *ماذا تعني ؟*  المعروف في لغتنا العربية، أن صانع نفسه هو " العصامي " وهذه الكلمة منسوبة إلى " عِصام " حاجب النعمان وصارت تعني الشخص الذي يَشرف بنفسه لا بآبائه ولعل ذلك كان أصل القول الشائع  " كن عصامياً لا عظامياً " أي - اصنع بنفسك مثل عصام ولا تتكل على مجد الآباء الذين صاروا عظاماً ..

----------


## newone

يتميز الكائن الإنساني عن باقي المخلوقات بأنه كائن يهدف إلى تحصيل المعرفة من أجل إشباع حاجاته المادية و الروحية ، و هو للوصول إلى المعرفة يستخدم عقله مفكراً عبر مراحل استدلالية مختلفة و متعددة عبر مقدمات متسلسلة يستنبطها حدسه العقلي حتى يبلغ مأربه و يشبع ظمأه، لذلك اخترع المتقدمون من الحضارات القديمة قواعد و ضوابط عقلية أسموها بالمنطق حتى تصبح ثوابت عامة في المعرفة الإنسانية. ذلك أن الإنسان قد لا يصل غالباً إلى المعرفة التي تكشف عن الواقع او قد يضع لنفسه معرفة تطابق هواه و رغباته ومصالحه لذلك يخطئ كثيراً في تحصيل المعرفة او استخدامها بالصورة الصحيحة. و اذا كان الإنسان كائن مستدل عقلاني فأن نمط حياته العام يتشكل حسب نوعية الحركة المعرفية التي يتخذها و حسب أساليبه الاستدلالية، و قد تتخذ أمة كاملة منهجاً استدلالياً و معرفياً خاطئاً يقودها إلى اتجاه معاكس و لا يوصلها إلى أهدافها

----------


## newone

المؤلفكلير أوستندار النشرالدار العربية للعلومعدد الصفحات104تلخيصعبد الله المهيرييمكنك الحصول على هذا الكتاب أو سلسلة تعلم خلال أسبوع من مكتبة النيل والفراتقبل أن ننظر في الكتاب رأيت من واقع الحياة أن أكثرنا لا يحسن استغلال الوقت بفعالية، وللأسف هناك من الناس من يظن أن تنظيم الوقت معناه الجد التام ولا وقت للراحة أو التسلية، والبعض يظن بأن تنظيم الوقت شيىء تافه لا وزن له ذلك لأنهم لا يقيمون لأهمية الوقت وزناً، وهذه المفاهيم تنتشر في وطننا العربي بشكل عام.هذه المفاهيم تجعل عملنا منخفض الإنتاجية، فمهما عملنا واجتهدنا لعدة ساعات فإننا لن ننتج ولن نكون منتجين ما لم ننظم أوقاتنا ونتخلص من كل ما يضيع علينا أوقاتنا.هذا الكتاب يدلك على الطرق التي تجعلك أكثر إنتاجية في مؤسستك ومكتبك، وأتمنى أخي الزائر أن تطبق هذه الطرق السهلة وستجد النتائج الفورية في عملك، وإن طبقتها في حياتك فستجد الفرق الكبير والنتائج الإيجابية، أقولها لك بكل إخلاص: لن تخسر إن طبقت هذه الطرق لمدة أسبوع ثم احكم، هل هي فعالة أم لا؟ وأرسل لي على البريد الإلكتروني واكتب لي عن تجربتك في تنظيم الوقت. ولا تنسى أن تراجع صفحة الملفات حيث ستجد في القريب العاجل ملف متكامل حول تنظيم الوقت.

----------


## newone

مفتاح النجاحالشيخ الدكتور عائض بن عبدالله القرني    الكلمة الطيبة ، والنصيحة الصادقة ، المستمدتان من الكتاب والسنة ، ومن سيرة السلف الصالح ، ومن سلوك علماء الأمة العاملين .    إن هذه الكلمة وتلك النصيحة لتشدان الهمم وخاصة لأصحاب المواهب في الأمة بوصفهم مصابيح ظلامها ، ومعارج رفعتها ، فبهم تزدهر وتتقدم ، ومن هنا كانت حاجتهم إلى الرعاية الخاصة والنصح والإرشاد مسيسة ، لأن في هذا تحفيزاً للنفوس ، وتقوية للعزيمة ، ليشمر المرء عن ساعد الجد والاجتهاد في طريق رضوان الله وبناء الأمة القويمة .   وجاء كتابنا هذا ليضم من الحكَم والمواعظ النثرية والشعرية ما ترتاح له النفس ، ويحيا به القلب ، كما أنه دعوة صادقة لكل موهوب أن هيا إلى المجد وأقبل على المعالي ، فلا مكان لمتخلف بين متقدمين ، ولا مكان لخامل بين مجدين . نسأل المولى عز وجل أن تعم به الفائدة ، وأن ينفع به جميع المسلمين .

----------


## newone

*الطريق**إلى الشخصية المؤثرة* *د**.* *علي بن عمر بادحدح* *المحتويات** :**•* *المحطة الأولى** :* *التميز الإيماني والتفوق الروحاني** .** •* *المحطة الثانية : الزاد العلمي والرصيد**الثقافي** .** •* *المحطة الثالثة : رجاحة العقل وحسن الأسلوب** .** •* *المحطة الرابعة** :* *رحابة الصدر وسعة الخلق** .* * •* *المحطة الخامسة : الجرأة الواعية والثبات الراسخ** .** •* *المحطة السادسة : الاستمرار والابتكار** .** •* *المحطة السابعة : الاستغناء**والعطاء** .* * •* *المحطة الثامنة : التدرج والمراعاة** .*

----------


## newone

فكرة الكتاب:
تُعدّ العلاقات الإنسانية التي تكونها على المستوى المهني أو الشخصي بمثابة –الكنز-، والشخص الذي لديه قدرة على تكوين علاقات إنسانية متينة يتمتع بذكاء اجتماعي فهل تملكه أنت؟ عموماً هذا الكتاب سوف يساعدك على تكوين علاقات إنسانية إيجابية على المستوى المهني أو الشخصي لبناء مستقبل مشرق وحياة متوازنة.

----------


## newone

تعلم ابتكار الأفكار الرائعة   **فكرة الكتاب:**
ابتكار الأفكار ليس حكراً على الخبراء أو الأذكياء، بل هو فن و علم يمكن تعلمه، والتدرب عليه، ومن ثم ممارسته بشكل تلقائي، وهذا الكتاب يزودك بمفهوم وطرق ووسائل ابتكار الأفكار.*

----------


## newone

بعض امفاهيم التى تتصل بحياتنا الاجتماعية

----------


## newone

*المحتويات*  مقدمة الطبعة الرابعة...........................................  ..................................................  ........ 5 مقدمة الطبعة الأولى............................................  ..................................................  ........ 7 الفصل الأول: الخوف برؤية قرآنية............................................  ............................................. 9 تمهيد.............................................  ..................................................  ...................... 11 واقعية الخوف.............................................  ..................................................  ............ 14 الخوف من الله..............................................  ..................................................  ........... 16 ماذا يعني الخوف من الله؟.............................................  ................................................ 18 الخوف: امتحان............................................  ..................................................  ........... 20 مهاجمة الخوف.............................................  ..................................................  .......... 22 أولياء الشيطان ينشرون الخوف.............................................  .......................................... 24 الخوف المفرط سمة النفاق، والشجاعة شرط الإيمان...........................................  .................... 25 الفصل الثاني: الخوف أسبابه وجذوره..................................................  .................... 27 لماذا الخوف؟............................................  ..................................................  .............. 30 الجذور والأسباب..........................................  ..................................................  ........... 32 الفصل الثالث: مناطق الخوف في حياة الإنسان..................................................  ............ 40 الخوف من الفشل.............................................  ..................................................  ........ 43 لا تتهيب الفشل.............................................  ..................................................  ........... 45 البُعد الإيجابي للفشل.............................................  ..................................................  ..... 47 الخوف من المشاكل...........................................  ..................................................  ....... 48 الخوف من الموت.............................................  ..................................................  ....... 49 أفضل طريقة للتعامل مع الموت.............................................  ......................................... 53 الفصل الرابع: كيف ننتصر على الخوف؟............................................  ..................................... 55 سُبل الانتصار على الخوف.............................................  ............................................... 57 الإرادة والتصميم..........................................  ..................................................  ............ 58 الإيحاء الذاتي............................................  ..................................................  .............. 59 قراءة سير الأبطال...........................................  ..................................................  ......... 61 الزهد في الدنيا............................................  ..................................................  ............ 63 الخوف الحقيقي...........................................  ..................................................  ............. 65 الاقتحام..........................................  ..................................................  ....................... 67 توثيق الصلة بالله.............................................  ..................................................  ......... 69 التسلح بالفكر الرسالي...........................................  ..................................................  ..... 71 وكونوا مع الصادقين..........................................  ..................................................  ....... 73 كلمات أخيرة.............................................  ..................................................  ............. 76

----------


## newone

اكتشاف الذات    عندما أكتشف ذاتي ما الذي سيستجد؟؟   سؤال يطرحه بعض الناس وهم يتناسون أنهم يحملون في داخلهم كينونة إنسانية هي من التعقيد الشيء الكبير…   هذا العلم نبغ به الغرب لإحساسه –حسبما أعتقد- بفراغ نشأ داخليا في ذات كل إنسان هناك، قد يكون جزءا من الحل الذي ينشدونه ولكنه يبقى جزءا، فما بالنا نحن المسلمين المالكين لجوانب النشاط الروحي بين جوانبنا لا نعبأ بالواقعية التي تفوق الغرب بها علينا…….   المشكلة تكمن –والله أعلم- في أننا في جوانب تربيتنا نركز على بناء الإنسان المسلم المدعم بالنظريات ولانبني في معظم الأحيان ذلك الإنسان المسلم الواقعي الذي يستمد من تلك النظريات التي يحملها واقعا مناسبا له يملك أبجديات التعامل معه وإنما نترك له التشتت هنا وهناك بين صراعات يمر بها كإنسان يعيش على ظهر هذه المعمورة وبين إنسان هو بكل فخر صاحب رسالة.   من خلال احتكاكي بكثير من الشباب-وهم عماد الأمم- وجدتهم أبعد ما يكونون عن معرفة أنفسهم فكيف بهم يدخلون بحر تغيير الأنفس والآفاق؟؟…   مرحلة اكتشاف الذات هي مرحلة خطيرة لأنها ترسم مسار الإنسان في رحلته على هذه الأرض… هذه المرحلة تتطلب من الإنسان أن يوقظ نفسه بمعنى أن يتوقف لفترة قد تطول أو تقصر عن مجاراة هذا العالم المضطرب… لحظات تطلب منه طرح أسئلة معينة على النفس:   من أنا ؟؟  ماذا أفعل في هذه الدنيا؟؟  ماذا أعرف عن نفسي؟؟  لماذا خلقت؟؟  كيف أريد أسلوب حياتي أهو بعيدا عن الناس أم وسط زحمة هذا العالم أم في عداد حاملي الرسالات؟؟   هذه الأسئلة وغيرها الكثير –الذي يتفاوت من شخص لآخر- يحمل لنا العديد من الإجابات المريحة التي تضع النقاط على الحروف في نفوسنا!!   إنسان في وسط هذا العالم الصاخب وجد نفسه في غربة لظروف كانت قاهرة-وإن كان الإنسان في معظم الحالات هو المسؤول عن ظرفه لأنه من صنعه- ، كان يحمل بين جوانبه خلفيات(نظرية) بسيطة عن دينه وعن أصدقائه وعن أهله وعن كل شيء ولكن لاوجود لشيء عن نفسه!!   وجد نفسه يضطرب بإضطراب هذا العالم ، وجد نفسه يقع في تحديات خطيرة لولا الله لتفتت شخصيته ، ووجد نفسه يجاري هذا العالم في عبثه.. في وقت ما شاءت العناية الإلهية أن يتوقف ويبتعد عن عجلة الزمان لبعض الوقت وكان هذا هو المفترق الخطير في حياته…

----------


## newone

دليلك نحو قوة الشخصية*المراجع:*·      مقال د. عبد الكريم بكار في مجلة الفيصل عدد 245 ( تنمية الشخصية )·      شريط للشيخ / علي بادحدح ( الطريق إلى الشخصية المؤثرة ) *إعداد: حمد عتيق القحطاني*

----------


## newone

حتى تكون أسعد الناسعائض بن عبدالله القرني بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وصحبه , وبعد :   فهذا كتاب خفيف لطيف اختصرت فيه مؤلفات وعصرت فيه مصنفات , وسميته : [ حتى تكون أسعد الناس ] وجعلته في قواعد لعلك تكررها وتطالب نفسك بتنفيذها والعمل بها , وقد اخترت كثيراً من كلماته من كتابي [لا تحزن] وعشرات الكتب غيره في السعادة وأسأل الله لي ولك سعادة أبدية في الدارين , وفلاحاً دائماً إنه على كل شيء قدير, وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## newone

حتى لا تكون كلاًطريقك إلى التفوق والنجاح ..دكتورعوض بن محمد القرنيأيها القارئ الكريم : من خلال التأمل في الحياة والاختلاط بالناس والسعي لمساعدتهم في حل مشكلاتهم ومعايشة كثير من عقبات الحياة والقراءة في بعض ما كتب في هذه المعاني وتسجيل بعض الشوارد في ذلك في أزمنة مختلفة أخرجت هذه الكلمات راجياً أن تساهم في مشكلة أو إزالة عقبة من طريق إنسان أو زيادة فاعلية أو تحريك راكد وإيقاظ راقد .

----------


## newone

كتاب جميل جدا

----------


## rosebox

موضوع رائع يا أخى  الكتب رائعه و جارى التحميل  جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## dessert

شيء رائع .. ألف شكر وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## أبومحمود

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم

----------


## newone

شكر اً لردودكم الجميلة وابدأ معكم الأن تحميل باقى المكتب

----------


## newone

أسرارقادة التميز )))  دليل الانطلاق وتحرير الطاقات الكامنةدكتور / إبراهيم الفقيترجمة : أميرة عرفةمراجعة د/عبد الرحمن توفيق أسرار قادة التميز كتاب رائع جداًلصاحبةالدكتور الفقي..   كتاب في غاية الروعة أحسبة كذلك لشخص معروف بنجاحاته علىالمستوى الشخصي أو على مستوى المجتمع.   عدد صفحاته 350 صفحة أو أكثر معالديباجة والكتاب جدير بالقراءةطريقة العرض سهلة وسلسة وسهلة وممتعة تجعلكأكثر حباً وميلاً للقراءة أكثر وأكثر طُرح بطريقة رائعة وبأسلوب عصريحديث     
وبعد الديباجة بدأ الدكتور الفقي مقدمته بسؤال :--كيف يمكن أن ينير هذا الكتاب طريقك نحو النجاح؟وفي مقدمته ذكر بأنه لا يوجد هناك ما يسمى بإدارة البقاء ولكي تحقق نتائجأفضل في أي مجال لا بد أن تنمي نفسك وتتعلم مهارات جديدةفثمة قاعدة تقول(( أما أن تتقدم للأمام وألا سحقكالآخرون)).

----------


## newone

مهارة التخلص من الخجل " الرهاب الاجتماعي "مقدمة الخوف شعور طبيعي لدى الناس ، بل لدى جميع الكائنات الحية ، وكل إنسان يستجيب لهذا الشعور بطريقة مختلفة ، ولكن قد يزيد الخوف عن حده الطبيعي فيصبح عندئذ مرضا ، وهو ما يطلق عليه " الرهاب " .قد يصاب الشخص بالرهاب من أشياء عديدة مثل الخوف من الأماكن المرتفعة ، أو الأماكن العامة أو الحيوانات والزواحف إلى حد لا يتناسب مع خطورة تلك الأشياء بحيث يتحول من إنسان طبيعي إلى شخص مريض لا يمكنه أداء وظائفه بشكل طبيعي ولا أن يحيا حياته مثل بقية الناس ، ولكن اشهر أنواع الرهاب التي تصيب الشباب هو الرهاب الاجتماعي أو ما يعرف بالخجل

----------


## newone

هناك بعض المبادئ الاساسية التي علينا ان نضعها نصب اعيننا وهي :·      ان مانحس به من عواطف لايمثل الا جزء بسيط من الطاقة الوجدانية الكامنة داخلنا ·      العواطف المدفونة والتي نسيناها هي اكبر حجما وأشد عنفا من العواطف التي نحس بها وندركها بشعورنا الواعي·      نحن لانتحكم الا في المراحل الاولى من اشتعال العاطفة والانفعال ولكن ما ان ينفجر البركان نصبح كالقشة في مهب الريح ولانستطيع التحكم بها·      الحياة الوجدانية والعاطفية شأنها شأن - اي جزء من الشخصية- قابلة للترويض والتهذيب·      كلنا بحاجة في جميع مراحل حياتنا الى هذه التدريبات التي تصقل حياتنا الوجدانية وتنقي سلوكنا العاطفي مؤدية بالتالي الى تقوية الشخصية

----------


## newone

عذرأ فقد فاتنى ان ارفع الكتاب فى المرة السابقة

----------


## newone

التسامح اعظم علاج علي الإطلاق  Forgiveness the greatest healer of all  جيرالد ج.جامبولسكي

----------


## newone

*التربية الذاتية* *لفضيلة الشيخ :محمد الدويش* *المحتويات * *مقدمة* *ماذا نعني بالتربية الذاتية**لماذا التربية الذاتية؟**أولاً: مبدأ المسؤولية الفردية* *ثانياً: الحساب الفردي يوم القيامة* *ثالثاً: الإنسان أعلم بنفسه* *رابعاً: البرامج الجماعية تفتقر إلى تفاعل الفرد معها**خامساً: تجاوز سلبيات المربي**جوانب التربية الذاتية* *وسائل التربية الذاتية**التربية الذاتية ومفاهيم خاطئة*

----------


## newone

التفكير المستقيم والتفكير الاعوج  تأليف / روبرت ه.ثاولس ترجمة / حسن سعيد الكرمى

----------


## newone

*مدخل:*يجسد التفكير نعمة عظيمة وهبها الله ـ تـعـالـى ـ للإنسان ليتعرف عليه ويعبده ، وليعمـر الأرض ويقيم البناء الحضاري على هدي الرسالات النبويـة. ولقد امتاز الإنسان بها وتفـرد عن بقية المخلوقات ، وهي نعمة لا ينفك عنها إنـســـــان عاقل ، ولا يتصور خلو الحيــاة الإنسانية منها لحظة من الزمن. ومن هنا تتجلى أهمية التـفـكـيـر فـي حـيـاتـنـا الخاصــة والعامة.. الدينية والدنيوية.. العلمية والعملية.. ومن هذه الأهمية تنبثق ضرورة مــراجـعـة أساليب التفكير السائدة ، لتحديد ما إذا كانت قادرة على تحقيق هدف العبودية الشاملة؛ أم أنها تحتاج إلى إعادة بناء وهيكلة؛ وذلك بعد القيام بعملية هدم للأساليب المغلوطة،وفل للقيود الذهنية ، وتكسير للحواجز العقلية التي قد تعيق التفكير السليم والإنتاج الإبداعي.والتفكير قضية معقدة من حيث ماهيتها ، ومنهجيتها ، وما يؤثر بها من الدوافع النفسية الذاتية والعوامل البيئية الخارجية. إن التفكير في حقيقة الأمر ليس مجرد منهجية جوفاء تـهــــذر بها الألسنة ، وتؤلف بها الكتب ، وتنمق بها الدراسات ، بل هو ما يسترشد به الفكر، وما يضيء به العقل، وما تنجذب إليه النفس من خطوات ذهنية ، يحوطها انفعال صادق يروم العطاء والبذل ، وتزحمها رؤى متناثرة ، استجلبها تعلّم فطن وتأمل حاذق.وثمة أسئلة كثيرة تعوزها إجابات دقيقة، مـــــن خـــــلالها يمكن تصحيح طرائق التفكير واسترداد (العافية الذهنية) الكاملة ، ومن ثم ترقية الأهـــــــداف ورفع الأداء ، كما أنها بدرجة ثانية تجسّد ما يحيط بعملية التفكير من تعقيد وإشكالـيــة ، وأهم هذه الأسئلة ما يلي:ما هو التفكير؟ وكيف يفكر الإنسان؟هل ثمة عوامل تنضج التفكير وتخصبه ، وأخرى تفسده وتسطحه؟لماذا يبدو أحدنا مندفعاً في قضية دون أخرى؟!! وفي وقت دون آخر؟!ما علاقة اللغة بالتفكير؟ وهل نستطيع أن نفكر بدون لغة معينة؟ألا يمكن أن تمارس حواسنا خداعاً لنا في عملية الإدراك التي تسبق عملية التفكير؟هل تؤثر العوامل البيئية على التفكير إيجاباً أم سلباً؟كيف يؤدي التفكير بالإنسان إلى النجاح بعد توفيق الله ـ تعالى ـ؟أيمكن اكتساب التفكير العلمي بالتعلم والممارسة أم أنه فطري جِبِلّي؟ما مدى انسجام التفكير السائد مع التفكير العلمي؟لماذا لا نستفيد في بعض الأحيان عندما نفكر جماعياً؟! ما هو التفكير الإبداعي؟ وهل يمكن تحول الإنسان إلى مبدع؟ وكيف؟!بإيجاز مشوب بشيء من التفصيل ، يحاول هذا الموضوع أن يتلمس إجابات لـمــــا سبق، مصاغةً بقالب يرجى أن يكون واضحاً ، ومدعمة بأمثلة تطبيقية

----------


## newone

مهارة الإدارة بالأفكارتولد الأفكار في لحظات خاطفة وقد تتلاشى من مخيلتك إلى الأبد  ما لم  تسارع بتدوينها ، قد تظهر الأفكار المثمرة في أغرب الأوقات ولن تبزغ هذه الأفكار دائما وأنت تعالج المشكلة المتعلقة بها، ولكن قد تواتيك ومضة من الاستبصار في الوقت الذي تكون فيه مشغولا بأعمال أخرى أو مشتركا في محادثة أو منصتا إلى محاضرة آو قائما بالتدريس أو عاكفا على قراءة كتاب أو مسترخيا بالمنزل ، وحتى لو بدت هذه الفكرة لحظة ورودها واضحة تماما أو مهمة للغاية بحيث يستحيل نسيانها فهناك دائما احتمال أن تضيع منك فيما بعد . لذلك حينما تنبن في عقلك نواة لفكرة احفظها مباشرة كتابة للاستفادة منها في المستقبل ، فالاحتفاظ بمذكراتك منظمة أبان البحث يستثير التفكير الناقد ويؤدي إلى اكتشاف أفكار جديدة . " ديوبولد فان دلين " مقدمة الإدارة بالأفكار أسلوب إداري جديد لإنجاز الأعمال المطلوبة في المؤسسات الخاصة والعامة ، وفي الواقع أن تجربة الإدارة بالأفكار يمكنك من خلالها تحقيق عدة فوائد : الأولى : نسبة إنجاز للأعمال كبيرة جدا مقارنة بالاسلوب القديم نسبة لا تقل عن 100% إلى 200% الثانية : تفاعل جيد مع من تتعامل معهم في عملك اليومي الثالثة : اكتشاف طرق جديدة في تبسيط الأعمال الإدارية اليومية مما يحقق السرعة في الإنجاز الرابعة : استغلال الوقت بما هو نافع ومفيد للمؤسسة التي تعمل بها الخامسة : الاستمتاع بالعمل الإداري اليومي من كثرة ملاحقة الأعمال المراد إنجازها

----------


## newone

كيف توظف قوى الابداع لايجاد افكار جديدة

----------


## newone

فكرة الكتاب:
تُعدّ العلاقات الإنسانية التي تكونها على المستوى المهني أو الشخصي بمثابة –الكنز-، والشخص الذي لديه قدرة على تكوين علاقات إنسانية متينة يتمتع بذكاء اجتماعي فهل تملكه أنت؟ عموماً هذا الكتاب سوف يساعدك على تكوين علاقات إنسانية إيجابية على المستوى المهني أو الشخصي لبناء مستقبل مشرق وحياة متوازنة.

----------


## newone

عندما أتأمل ذاتي ، فإني لا أعرف فقط أنني كائن ناقص متعلق بغيري يسعى دائماً الى ما هو أفضل ويطمح إليه،بل أعرف في الوقت نفسه أن الكائن الذي يتعلق وجودي به ، له جميع الكمالات التي اطمح اليها .. وهو ينعم بها بالفعل وبمقدار غير متناه فهو الله « .

----------


## newone

قبل أن أذكرها أود أن أقول لك نقطة حتى تدرك هل أنت تعيش نوعا من الحيل النفسية. تصور وأنت قاعد بين يدي الآن، هل تشعر أنك المخاطب  وأن الكلام وموجه لك مباشرة؟ أم تشعر أنه يعني أناس آخرين غيرك؟ فإن كنت تتصور أن الكلام موجه لك أنت بالذات دون غيرك، فهذا دليل على نوع من الوضوح والصراحة مع نفسك. لكن إن كنت تشعر بأن المخاطبين أناس موجودين في كوكب آخر، فيجب أن تتنبه إلى أن هذه بداية الحيل النفسية، أنك تجعل الكلام يزل عن يمينك وشمالك ولا يصيبك. أول هذه الحيل التواضع الوهمي الكاذب.

----------


## newone

سيكولوجية السعادة  تأليف  :  مايكل أرجا يلترجمة  :  فيصل عبد القادرمراجعة  :  شوقي جلال

----------


## newone

*أن عقلك لديه طريقة في ادارة وسيطرة وتوجيه حياتك .* *يجب ان تتحرك هذه الامال والرغبات لتحقيق شيئآ ما في حياتك .*

----------


## newone

تألف روجر فان اوخ مترجم للعربية

----------


## newone

نجاح بمفردك دليل البقاء والتنافس عندما تكون مديراً لنفسك

----------


## newone

وإن شاء الله أستكمل مساءاً  :Drive1:

----------


## newone

الإكتئاب أضطراب العصر الحديث فهمه واساليبة وعلاجه تأليف د/ عبد الستار ابراهيم

----------


## newone

الذكاء العاطفى

----------


## newone

المخاطبة المقنعة فى الأعمال كيف تقدم عملك وتعرضه بشكل مؤثر وفعال

----------


## newone

*ترجمة: خالد محمد الحر*هل فكّرت وأنت صغير أن تصبح طبيبا عظيما، أو مدرسا، أو حتى ضابط شرطة؟ والآن بعد أن أصبحت أكبر سنا، هل تريد أن تصبح لاعب كرة مشهور، أو عالم آثار، أو محاسب؟ أم أنك لم تفكر بهذا منذ مدة طويلة؟ لكن إن كنت على وشك التخرج من المدرسة الثانوية، ينبغي عليك أن تفكر من الآن بالكلية التي ستدرس بها. هذه الدورة ستساعدك على تقييم اهتماماتك ونقاط قوتك لتكون قادرا على تحديد مجال تخصصك في الجامعة.

----------


## newone

*كيف تنجز أكثر في وقت أقل* *أكثر من مائة وسيلة وحيلة*
<B><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="COLOR: red"><FONT size=4>لمساعدتك علي رفع معدل الإنتاج

----------


## newone

*مراحل المؤامرة*2*حركة الثورة العالمية*3*اليهود*4*النورانيون*5*الثورة الإنجليزية*6*الثورة الفرنسية*7*الثورة الأمريكية والمناورات المالية*8*الثورة الروسية*9*الحرب العالمية الأولى والصهيونية*10*معاهدة فرساي*11*ستالين*12*الثورة الأسبانية*13*الحرب العالمية الثانية*

----------


## newone

الأسرار السبعة لتكون من مليونيرات الإنترنت لثرواتهم

----------


## newone

من منا لم يحلم بيوم يمتلك فيه مشروعاً يديره بنفسه ؟ ، ُيبدِع وَيبرُع فيه ويصبح مديرا ورئيساً لنفسه لا مرؤوسا لآخرين. إننا نعيش عصر الاستثمار الحر Entrepreneurship Era وتأتي كلمة Entrepreneur في اللغة الإنجليزية لتعطي مصطلحاً ذا دلالة خاصة ، ورغم ثراء اللغة العربية فإن كافة الترجمات لهذا المصطلح اتسمت بالقصور في التعبير عن المدلول المراد باللغة الإنجليزية ، ففي القواميس والأدبيات الإدارية ُترجمت إلى المبادر-الملتزم- المنظِم- المقاول- المخاطِر-المُخطِط-المُروِج- صائد الفرص- صانع الفرص- المبدع الإنتاجي ، وفي هذه المحاضرة سوف نستخدم كلمة " المستثمر" للتعبير عن الراغب في بدء مشروع خاص أو يمتلك مشروعاً بالفعل ويريد أن يديره بصورة صحيحة وسليمة. إن تعميق ثقافة العمل الحر يتطلب جهود متكاملة بدءاً من المنزل ومروراً بالمدرسة والجامعة وبدعم من المجتمع ككل.

----------


## newone

25 قصة نجاح

----------


## newone

حول حياتك الواهنة الى حياة مفعمة بالحماس والامل يعرض الكتاب مائة طريقة عمليه لتحفيز نفسك

----------


## newone

في هذاالكتاب محاولة لاختزال ثلاثة آلاف عام من التاريخ الإنسانيبقصص منتقاة عن كيفية اكتساب المرء للقوة، أو تفهمه لهامن مختلف جوانبها أو حمايةنفسه من عسفهاوتسلطها أو الحفاظ عليها وممارستها بحكمة وتعقل، أو تحييدها لاتقاء شرها. وتطل هذهالقصص على التجربة الإنسانية من أزمنة وأمكنة مختلفة تمتد مناليابان إلى بيرو، ومن بداية تدوين التاريخ إلى أيامناهذه. وفيها دروس سلبية أوإيجابية يجمعبينها عنصر التشويق من جهة وتطبيقات في الحياة العملية على أرض الواقعمن جهة أخرى، سواء أحبها المرء أو كرهها. ذلك أنها تصويرلما حدث، وليس لما كانينبغي أن يحدث. ووصفللبشر كما هم بالفعل وليس كما يتمنى المرء أن يكونوا عليه[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].  
[/FONT]

----------


## newone

أنصح الاخوة الاخوة القراء لكتاب كيف تمسك زمام القوة بتواخى الحذر مما هو مكتوب فهو يعبر فقط عن وجهة نظر كاتبة وهو مفيد فى فهم كيف يفكر الغرب اما نحن فنحب ونؤمن بما يحبه الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## newone

[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #1.. محاولة أن تكون كاملا[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #2.. القيام بالتزامات أكبر منطاقتك[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #3.. عدم قولما تريد[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #4.. كبتغضبك[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #5.. التعقللحظة الاندفاع[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #6[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].. [/FONT]الكذب البسيط[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #7[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].. [/FONT]إسداء النصح[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #8[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].. [/FONT]إنقاذ الآخرون[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT][FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']·[/FONT]الخطأ #9[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].. [/FONT]حماية من يشعرون بالحزن[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif'].[/FONT]

----------


## ابوعافيه المصري

الف شكر ياغالي فعلا مجموعه ولا اروع 
جاري التحميل 
اخوك محب جدا لهذا الفرع من العلوم وفي كتاب من اقوى ما قرات في هذا المجال
للمؤلف بريان ترسي  :Frown: غير تفكيرك غير حياتك) مكتبة جرير
انصح الجميع بمحاولة اقتناءة وقراءته
وشكرا مرة تانيه

----------


## newone

اخى ابو عافية جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة  واتمنى من الادراة تثبيت هذا الموضوع لكى تعم الفائدة

----------


## al-lprince

مرحبا 
الف شكر الك على الكتب والمقالات الرائعة 
بصراحة كتب جدا ممتازة
الف وردة لعيونك
مع الاحترم

----------

